# Covid-19 listening goals?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

20centrfuge said:


> I'll pick 10. And I'm really going to listen to these, no matter what. Really. Don't try and stop me.
> 
> Besides all the stuff from the 1980-2000 Listening Group...
> 
> ...


----------

